# Sample of RAW??



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

I will be starting Chyanne on RAW soon, and of course I am nervous... My question is can I start giving her samples now.. like a chicken wing, leg? Or WHAT can I give her to start? Example, tomorrow morning I would like to give her a chicken wing, is this ok? We are going to get a freezer this weekend, so I am ready guys!! Any info, suggestions please


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Sure!!

Wings are ok. They are more pricey than necks but if you are only giving a few it's not too bad.

I like to take the wing and dislocate each joint then stretch the thing out. That makes it harder for a dog to swallow whole.


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

Thank you Lauri, I KNEW you were going to be the first one to answer... Hope I do not become a bother soon


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Never!!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Little raw things here and there is how I got started. Once I saw the little changes and the happiness from the puppers from a pork neck here and there I was hooked!


----------



## sunfluer (May 12, 2009)

<span style='font-size: 11pt'>I gave my pups the inners from a chicken I bought the other day - something I used to toss in the garbage









The package had a neck, 2 livers, 2 gizzards. I divided it up between my 2 dogs, tossed it on top of their Blue Buff kibble and they loved it!







No digestive problems at all. My pups also get a dollop of plain yogurt added to their food everyday.

I plan to continue to supplement their food until I switch off completely.</span>


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

ok, I went the the store after work, got a pack of chicken wings, and chicken necks, do I leave the skin on, take it off??? Gonna give her a sample tonight... Thanks guys! Would the wing or neck be better first??


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

One member told me to take some of the skin off, initially, as it is very rich and can give some dogs diarrhea. I did that for Jerzey's first week and then just left it on since it has a lot of nutrients that the dog can use/needs. She didn't have any problems with the skin on vs. off so I would honestly just leave it on; it'll be easier that way too


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Just don't feed too many necks/wings at once (without any added MM) - too much bone and she might get constipated.


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

Thanks guys, I will start in the morning, she is still eating her kibble, very slow... i think its the teething, I plan on giving her like a neck or a wing, waiting 2 days, give her another, is it a good idea to start while she is teething??? She had blood on a toy she was playing with earlier


----------



## sunfluer (May 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Chantell34ok, I went the the store after work, got a pack of chicken wings, and chicken necks, do I leave the skin on, take it off??? Gonna give her a sample tonight... Thanks guys! Would the wing or neck be better first??


<span style='font-size: 11pt'>With my pups who are new to raw sampling, I gave the chicken inners with skin completely on. They devoured it and licked their chops!









Someone mentioned about stretching out the wings and breaking the joints to help prevent possible choking hazard. I was a little concerned at first with the neck but my guys had no problem chomping it down.</span>


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

If she IS teething you can give her one of the necks frozen. Tastes and FEELS good!


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

Thanks, putting one in the freezer now for the morning !!


----------

